# Good Freeware Burner Software



## mtb211 (Jan 24, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I use cdburnerxp at home but on this work computer it doesnt seem to reconize my drive for some reason... Itunes has no problem writing to it, but I am trying to make a data DVD. 

I have nero 6 but it wont run in windows 7... any recommendations?

Matt

Windows 7 x64 ... Dell Latitude E6500


----------



## strollin (Jan 24, 2012)

This is the one I use: ImgBurn


----------



## tremmor (Jan 24, 2012)

Ashampoo also. I use other imgburn. You can look at the freeware section. 
there are several choices.


----------



## mtb211 (Jan 24, 2012)

I always thought imgburn was for burning ISO alone... guess I was wrong.. Ill check out Ashampoo, thanks!


----------



## PohTayToez (Jan 24, 2012)

imgBurn is great for making a data DVD... pretty much the only thing it doesn't do is a playable audio or video dvd/cd.


----------



## linkin (Jan 25, 2012)

If you're making audio CD's, I use Burrrn


----------



## claptonman (Jan 25, 2012)

Windows Media Player works fine for me.


----------



## OvenMaster (Jan 26, 2012)

My choice for freeware is DeepBurner Free.


----------



## FuryRosewood (Jan 27, 2012)

ive used cdburnerXP for years, does ISOs as well as other formats...


----------



## adam0718 (Jan 27, 2012)

*CD/DVD Burn Software?*

I use the free software DVD Author Plus. It can burn video and data dvds, backup to ISO, copy DVD to DVD and burn ISO files. Download here:
http://www.deskshare.com/dvd-authoring-burning-software.aspx


----------



## mtb211 (Jan 27, 2012)

FuryRosewood said:


> ive used cdburnerXP for years, does ISOs as well as other formats...



I use this on my computer listed in my signature but on my work computer it doesn't detect my drive for some reason.. Its my favorite burning software... its lite and simple.. Windows 7 built in burner sucks

Thanks for all the feedback!


----------



## mtb211 (Jan 27, 2012)

OvenMaster said:


> My choice for freeware is DeepBurner Free.



I forgot about this software... thanks!


----------



## StrangleHold (Jan 27, 2012)

ImgBurn or DeepBurner.


----------



## mknabster (Jan 29, 2012)

+1 for ImgBurn


----------



## Ischinel (Jan 30, 2012)

cant they make audio cd? I tried using nero but still cant. wonder if im doing it wrongly or the burner's problem


----------



## Wondershare (Feb 7, 2012)

there is a various free product you can download from here like flv converter .


----------

